# Saltwater Bow Fishing Guide



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Headed to Port Aransas in about a month for a bachelor party and we have a few guys interested in going down a night early to try to bow fish. 

Anyone know of a guide that is located in the area. It can be freshwater or saltwater. 

Tried doing a search here but couldnt find much. 


Thanks, 

Taylor


----------



## Deadset (Nov 16, 2012)

Look up mark malfia


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. I sent him an email.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Jack Thatcher and Logan Crane with Extreme Bowfishing


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Contact me Just put together my custom Airange Bowfishing boat and ready to take Clients at the coast. 

Craig Carter
outlawguides.com


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Great Trip*

We ended up using Craig Carter (Texas_craig) with Outlaw Guide Service and launched out of Port Aransas . Not only is Craig one of the funniest guys I have been around, he has a very capable airboat, easy to use bow setups, and managed to put us on good size stingrays and sheepheads in some of the worst conditions.

Great trip all around and I highly recommend using Craig. I will try to upload some GoPro footage at a later time.

http://www.facebook.com/TexasOutlawGuideService
http://outlawguides.com/Home.php


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like an awesome trip!


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank You very much for the kind words, it was my pleasure to take you bow fishing, I had a blast and I hope some day we will meet again. Maybe next time the wind might not be blowing quite so hard.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been trying to locate some guides that could put us on some shark bait. Ill have to keep this in mind.


----------



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

You need some shark bait and loads of fun,just let me know.


----------

